# Ex Pen Question



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Are they pretty portable? I never had one for my other pups, but think it might come in handy with almost having 5 dogs now...I'd like to put it in the backyard on nice days to let Cricket be outside for awhile, but off leash. Just wondering whether they are fairly easy to take in and out. Thanks  

She's coming home in 3 days!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ex-pen's would not be that hard to move from indoors to outdoors. I will do that when we have company and we are in the back half that is not fenced in...that way they can still be with us. Congrats on your new addition!!! My fourth will be coming home in two weeks.....so I am not the only crazy dog lady out there. This will be my 2 havanese.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kim, ours weighs 22 lbs I believe. I'm not really strong but I can carry it down the steps to the car (we live on the 2nd floor) if really needed and DH isn't around. It's not the most handy thing, but doable. If you just want to put it in and out every now and then or 1x/day, it should be OK.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ex-pens are very portable. I have one of the bigger ones, because I got it from a friend who has a Port. Water Dog. I take it with us when we go on vacation and use it to block off a space for a run for them.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, but if you are going to move it on a daily basis in good weather, you might want to consider getting a second one at some point. I have at least four ex-pens in my backyard blocking off various sections of the yard, with a gate that allows them to go on the grass when it isn't wet. (I've made the mistake of allowing them total freedom on the lawn and a couple will run through sprinklers or play "Catch Me If You Can" when it is wet.)

I also have a couple indoors in various places. It was much more worthwhile for me to get a few than to keep moving them around.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Mine is very portable -- folds right up. It would be great to bring outside, but I'd have to cover it -- too scared of a hawk fetching the little ones for snack.


----------

